# The cost of a nice planted aquarium



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Maybe Santa will bring you one, if you've been good this year. I was looking at Oliver Knott's gallery and had some thoughts on the expense of the equipment one might like to have, especially after looking at the aquarium below, which is detailed on this set of photos:

380 litre aquarium by "The Aqua Creator" Oliver Knott:









How much would it cost to set up such an aquarium? What the are overheads a professional must work into the invoice he/she presents the client with (without even adding in the personal fee)?

Google's power of conversion

In this set up, I guess the following are present:

3 Arcadia light fixtures (containing T5's?) - USD200 each? - USD600
1 aquarium and stand (100 US gallons, 380 litres) - USD600?
1 filter (Eheim 2028?) - USD160?
1 UV system - USD100?
1 - auto-dosing system - USD200?
ADA substrate - USD100?
Plants - ? (Looks like Hemianthus callitrichoides) - USD400?

Total?? USD2200??

Lighting seems to be the most expensive part of the equipment. Recently, I put together a 110 watt 24 inch pendant system based on www.ahsupply.com 2 55 watt bright kit. But I can say when you add all the costs and time involved, it can make sense to buy an Arcadia or other system.

It's an expensive hobby we're in love with!

Andrew Cribb


----------



## TomE (Jul 24, 2004)

pineapple said:


> It's an expensive hobby we're in love with!


Well, as long as you don't tell my wife. It's all good :twisted:


----------



## biffe (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha TomE, I agree 100% with you on that one!


----------

